# Your best cold weather attire



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Even though we don't hunt, we want to know what is the best clothing that is worn for outdoors. 

Our work takes us outside for 7 hours straight, twice a week. Layering gets old....so what is your advice as far as cold weather clothes?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If you just don't intend to layer, then a set of insulated bibs and a coat to match. Jeans and a shirt under. Then ya can come off with the coat first, bibs if ya need to. Got me thru to 20 below or so every Fall in AK.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Ahhh, great. DH founds some insulated bibs. I'll need to find some for me, too. Any name brands you recommend (that are not too expensive??)


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Ditto on the use of insulated bibs and coat. Also wool socks, wool blend long johns, leather/wool chopper mittens and insulated pack boots.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

New Mexican said:


> Ahhh, great. DH founds some insulated bibs. I'll need to find some for me, too. Any name brands you recommend (that are not too expensive??)


Walls, Berne, Exteriors and of course Carhartt.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, Walls 1st if you can find 'em, Carhartt is best but ya pay for it. And not THAT much better.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

One very important thing to remember" NO" cotton. next to skin. Poly.and cotton ok but you will freeze with total cotton. Been outside 60 years from pipeline work to hunting fishing and still do, and no cotton for me. Anybody have same feeling on this??? Wool and poly. will keep you warm even when wet. Good luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You do get what you pay for.
I personally don't think much of carhartt unless you layer. 
for hunting Woolrich is top of the line but not cheap.

 Al


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Refrigerwear is the top of the line for warmth. In rough wear (around welding, snagging on barb wire) just plain not taking care of your clothes they will last several years. If you take care of them they may last you a lifetime. I agree about carhart you will freeze.
Refrigerwear runs about what Walls do I think, or maybe more but they are worth it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Get some thick polypropelene long underwear. It wicks sweat away and stays warm. I've fallen through the ice with it and within 1/2 hour was dry.

Insulated bibs or coveralls should be plenty even if it's windy. The important thing is to cover your head and neck. If you keep your head and feet warm the rest is easy.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Great everyone. Thanks!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I always use the wicking clothing for winter activities. I guess it is up to personal preference and what your plans are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Ice fishing clothes for when you are standing on the ice. Balaclava over your head, a wool stocking cap on top, poly long underwear top and bottom. Chamois shirt, Woolrich heavy wool shirt jacket, jeans, US navy surplus flight deck bib type pants, heavy wool scarf, Woolrich Arctic down parka, two pair of wool socks, and Sorrell type pac boots. If you fall through the ice you are going straight to the bottom.


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

wool socks.poly long john bottoms under new jeans or light wool pants. cotton t under a wool british comando sweater, topped with a wool cruiser jacket. A good wool hat is everything.

I've found that if my feet and head are warm, so is the rest of me.

Ask Pelenaka how long it took me to introduce her to the joys of good wool! 

I even wear my wool socks year round. 

Right now I'm saving my pennies for a good pair of wool pants.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Around here just a set of cotton long johns, and then whatever on top of that. A shirt, sweater, and medium weight field jacket. No inusulated boots for sure. If the weather gets bad then maybe another set of long johns on top of the first, something to keep the wind out.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's an update. DH got a Walls pair of bib overalls. Walmart of all places! for $60. He LOVES them and wants me to get them as well.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, now this gets interesting.....

According to the Walls website, each bib overall has a cell phone holder as an inside pocket. Not THIS one. So, DH called and they said that Walmart's specs are different.....we say "dumbed down".

Now these folks put their label on it......so what the heck? Then Walmart should do a private label.....and call it "Dumbed Down Wall".....or..

The "Wall" Falls Down!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's one of the ways Walmart drives down prices.


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

fishhead said:


> That's one of the ways Walmart drives down prices.


That's the way they drive down quality!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

New Mexican said:


> Ok, now this gets interesting.....
> 
> According to the Walls website, each bib overall has a cell phone holder as an inside pocket. Not THIS one. So, DH called and they said that Walmart's specs are different.....we say "dumbed down".
> 
> ...


All of the Big Box stores play this new form of "bait and switch", they order a lower quality product from a "name brand", then advertise how they carry the "name brand's" products for less, BUT its not the same product (quality, features or country of origin) as competitors carry.:flame:


----------



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)

One more tip. When I'm out all day, before I leave the house, I spray my feet with anti-perspirant. Then put on your socks. It will help keep your feet from sweating. Will keep your feet warmer.

Tom


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm, I don't use anything spray any more...so wonder what could replace that!


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

Foot talc. I use the one for waking up tired feet with the menthol in it. Keeps me dry and warm and it stop you getting aching feet if you are stood still for long periods.


----------

